# Pfeilkraut und Schwanenblume



## red clouds (9. Apr. 2010)

Hallo,

ich hatte letzten Herbst noch einige Wasserpflanzen gesetzt, aber das breitblättrige __ Pfeilkraut (Sagittaria latifolia) und die __ Schwanenblume (Butomus umbellatus) zeigen sich nicht. Kommen die noch oder haben sie es nicht geschafft

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## rut49 (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut und  Schwanenblume*

,
bei meiner Schwanenblume tut sich auch noch nichts! Aber was haben wir hier im Forum gelernt? Geduld, Geduld, Geduld!!  Ich gebe die Hoffnung noch nicht auf,  ist vielleicht  nur ein "Spätzünder".
:cu Regina


----------



## Majaberlin (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut und  Schwanenblume*

Pfeilkraut habe ich leider nach mehrmaligen Versuchen auch nur einmal durchgebracht - im nächsten Jahr war es dann wieder weg :?. Die Schwanenblume ist mit schöner Regelmäigkeit wiedergekommen. Aber ich würde da auch zur Geduld raten. Es kommt manchmal auch drauf an, wie weit sie die Füße im Wasser hat. Wenn sie zu viel Wasser an den Füßen hat, kann es sein, dass sie gefault ist. Bei mir stand sie zwar im Sumpfbeet, aber etwas höher, eher so im geraden noch feuchten Bereich.
Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt .


----------



## toschbaer (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut und  Schwanenblume*

Hallo,
das Feilkraut läst sich noch nicht sehen, das wird wohl noch 1-2 Wochen dauern. 

Die Schwannenblume hat schon fast die Wasseroberfläche erreicht und beide Sorten stehen bei uns in einer Tiefe von -25 bis -30cm in 10cm Substrat.

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## red clouds (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut und  Schwanenblume*

Also die Schwanenblume ist mittlerweile aufgetaucht und ca. 20 cm hoch. Vom Pfeilkraut ist allerdings immernoch nichts zu sehen. Heißt das es hat den WInter nicht überlebt?


----------



## Nymphaion (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut und  Schwanenblume*

Hallo,

bei mir ist im Moment auch noch kein Pfeilkraut zu sehen. Wenn eine Bestellung dafür rein kommt muss ich den Schlamm durchwühlen bis ich eine ausgetriebene Knolle davon finden. Die sind schon noch da, nur oberirdisch ist davon noch nichts zu sehen.


----------



## Inken (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut und  Schwanenblume*

Ich hoffe nicht, denn mein Pfeilkraut hält sich auch noch sehr bedeckt und die beiden Schwanenblumen lassen sich allenfalls erahnen..


----------



## Wild (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut und  Schwanenblume*

Hallo,
ich glaube heute einige Triebe des Pfeilkrauts gesehen zu haben. Zumindest kommt da was an der Stelle, wo ich das letztes Jahr gesetzt habe. Ich bin optimistisch!!
Gruß Norbert


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut und  Schwanenblume*

Hi,

bei mir im verschlammten Regenwasserbottich fangen die Pfeilkrautknollen auch gerade erst an neu auszutreiben, die __ Blumenbinse kommt auch erst die nächsten Tage
@Norbert  das Pfeilkraut wandert, die alten Knollen sterben ab und neue werden im Umkeis der alten gebildet

MfG Frank


----------



## Casybay (30. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut und  Schwanenblume*

Hallo,
wie tief kann man Pfeilkraut denn setzen? Bei Naturagart ist ja eine ziemliche Spanne, von Flach bis tief im Wasser.


----------



## Wild (30. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut und  Schwanenblume*

Hallo Frank,
wieder was gelernt 
Wahrscheinlich ist es auch nicht genau die gleiche Position, sondern etwa 20cm weiter links.
Ich habe es im Ufergraben in 10cm tiefen Wasser stehen.
Gruß Norbert


----------



## Raducanu (30. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut und  Schwanenblume*

ich habs letzte woche auf -30cm gesetzt. (5-6cm schauen über die wasseroberfläche raus).. richtig glücklich sieht es aber nicht aus... Der Tannenwedel hat dagegen in einer woche schon 5cm bis zur oberfläche gemacht


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut und  Schwanenblume*

Bei mir im Bottich liegen die Pfeilkrautknollen um die 60cm tief, schaffen es aber trotzdem die Blätter/Blütenstände aus dem Wasser zu bekommen. Die bilden ja anfangs erst vallisnerienartige Unterwasserblätter, dann einige Schwimmblätter und erst das Laub was aus dem Wasser geschoben wird ist namensgebend

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut und  Schwanenblume*

Servus

Zum Pfeilkraut kann ich nix sagen, habe ich nicht 

Aber zur Schwanenblume .....
   

Sieht heute so aus ......


----------



## red clouds (2. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut und  Schwanenblume*

Interessante Bilder. Bei meiner Schwanenblume sieht der Austrieb ganz anders aus. Er ist rot und die Blätter viel schmäler. Genau wie auf diesem Bild: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/26730
Oder ist das dann gar keine Schwanenblume?


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut und  Schwanenblume*

Servus Stefan

Hmmm .... Leider habe ich kein Übersichtsfoto geschossen  
Liefere ich gleich nach ...... 

Meine Schwanenblume hatte noch nie Teichwasser gesehen ... sie steht in einem "Schaffel" im ursprünglichen Korb und hat den Winter im dunklen, kühlen Keller überwintert ....

Steht seit ca. 3 Wochen im Freien ....


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut und  Schwanenblume*

So hier die Bilder


----------



## StefanBO (2. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut und  Schwanenblume*



red clouds schrieb:


> Oder ist das dann gar keine Schwanenblume?


Schwanenblumen sind leicht am "roten Fuß" erkennbar, oder gibt es etwas Ähnliches? Ich habe eben mal aktuelle Bilder gemacht, leider war es schon etwas dämmerig:


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut und  Schwanenblume*

Servus Stefan

Dann dürfte das auch eine Schwanenblume sein 

Bilder ebenfalls von heute und wollte schon um Bestimmung bitten ....
     

Wie die da reingekommen ist


----------



## red clouds (2. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut und  Schwanenblume*

Ja so sehn sie bei mir auch aus, nur intensiver rot gefärbt.


----------



## Kuni99 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut und  Schwanenblume*

Lieber Helmut,

das in dem weißen Bottich ist keine Schwanenblume, sondern das was auf dem Etikett steht: _Schizostylus coccinea_ 'Major' (richtig wäre _Schizostylis_, inzwischen heißt die Pflanze _Hesperantha coccinea_), zu deutsch Roter Sumpfspaltgriffel. Sie drinnen zu überwintern ist eine gute Idee, denn sie ist nicht ganz winterhart.
In dem blauen Bottich wächst aber tatsächlich eine Schwanenblume.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Digicat (3. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut und  Schwanenblume*

Servus Kai

Danke sehr 

Super ....


----------



## Inken (25. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut und  Schwanenblume*

Ich habe endlich mein Pfeilkraut gefunden! :freu  Glaube ich... 

Ganz vorsichtig ragt es aus dem Wasser...   

Und der Standort kommt auch hin! Wie sieht es bei euch inzwischen aus?


----------



## danyvet (25. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut und  Schwanenblume*

kann ich kurz mal OT?
Inken, dein Boden sieht ein bissl so aus wie meiner, sprich eine Schicht von olivgrünem Algensediment. Steigt das bei dir, wenns wärmer wird, dann auch auf und schwimmt an der Oberfläche?

Und noch was zum Thema: Schwanenblume kann man ganz gut erkennen, hat immer diese gedrehten Halme


----------



## Inken (25. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut und  Schwanenblume*

Hallo Dany!

Nein, bisher konnte ich das zum Glück noch nicht beobachten.. :beten Wenn ich es mit der Hand aufwirble, setzt es sich auch ziemlich schnell wieder ab. Und ich erkenne in dem Zeugs auch immer wieder das Gefussel vom Mais aus dem letzten Jahr. Dieses Jahr wurde übrigens wieder Mais gelegt, keine 10m vom Teich entfernt...


----------



## red clouds (31. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut und  Schwanenblume*

So, habe meins auch endlich gesichtet, eigentlich schon vor 2 Wochen, aber bis heute dachte ich es sei ein __ Froschlöffel, bis ich das neue Blatt gesehn habe. Das dauert ja wirklich ewig bis diese Pfeilkräuter sich zeigen.


----------



## Annett (31. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut und  Schwanenblume*

Moin.

Mein Pfeilkraut ist auch wieder im Ufergraben aufgetaucht. Es scheint etwas zu wandern.
Und später dran ist dieses Jahr sowieso so ziemlich alles. 

Eine Schwanenblume hat bereits einen nicht zu verachtenden Blütenansatz. 
Mal sehen, wie lange sie noch bis zum aufblühen braucht.


----------



## Christine (31. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut und  Schwanenblume*

Moin,

mein Pfeilkraut ist auch wieder da - teilweise zumindest 

Aber von drei Schwanenblumen haben zwei so dünne Blätter, dass die immer umfallen :?


----------



## Wild (31. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut und  Schwanenblume*

Hallo,
mein Pfeilkraut hat sich gut vermehrt. Aus zwei Pflanzen sind 11 geworden, die jetzt auch gut wachsen 
Gruß Norbert


----------



## danyvet (31. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut und  Schwanenblume*

Ich hab 2 Schwanenblumen, eine vom 1. Teichjahr, die ich in Kies gesetzt hab, nachdem ich sie der Erde beraubt hab, was sie seither dahinmickern läßt (bekommt immer wieder dünne grüne Halme, die max 15cm aus dem Wasser rausschauen, nach einiger Zeit braun werden und umfallen) und eine 2., die ich ein Jahr später (also voriges Jahr) gekauft habe, als sie schon relativ lange Halme hatte, der ich kein Gramm Erde weggenommen hab und sie ohne Gefäß mit Erde in den Kies gepflanzt hab, und die hat schon relativ lange kräftige Halme, zeigt aber noch keinen Halm, auf dem Blüten entstehen könnten. Na, vielleicht dauert das auch ein paar Jahre, bis die erstmals blühen? Meine Sumpfiris blüht heuer auch zum ersten Mal  aber leider nur eine, die anderen 4 mickern noch


----------



## allegra (4. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut und  Schwanenblume*

Hallo, ich habe ja einen neu angelegten Schwimmteich mit Pflanzen von Werner - alle sehen nach 4 Wochen gut aus, bis auf die Schwanenblumen.
Die sind mickrig , braun und bald gar nicht mehr zu sehen.
Nahezu keine neuen Triebe.
Warten? oder was denn bitte unternehmen?
Helft mir mal beim Denken... 

LG
Erdmuthe


----------



## allegra (30. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut und  Schwanenblume*

Nachfragen und warten hat sich gelohnt - sie (Schwanenblumen) kommen alle nun aus der Wurzel wieder ganz prima!

__ Hechtkraut treibt immer wieder neu aus, schöäne grüne Blätter...aber die Triebe werden nach einigen Tagen gelb.

Erdmuthe


----------



## Moderlieschenking (30. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut und  Schwanenblume*

Hallo,
mein Pfeilkraut dauerte auch ewig bis es kam, vor ca. 2 Wochen,
aber es hat sich gut vermehrt aus 5 Pflanzen sind 11 geworden,
meines steht im Ufergraben bei ca - 5/-10cm.
Aber meine Schwanenblume finde ich nicht mehr.
LG Markus


----------

